# Big Woods Buck!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well here is the 9 Point I was blessed to shoot yesterday with my Smoketube. 35yds droped him where he stood.
<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_1888.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_1888.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice deer... congrats...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sweet ...


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

That's a good one. Congrats.



Mitch


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice buck!!

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

:beer:Good looking deer. Looks like he had decent size. I'll gladly come over for some backstraps and sauteed onions/shrooms


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats Chris!!!! nice deer!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

180# felt like 300 while I was draging it.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice one!!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Man thats nice, congrats!


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

yep....thats a good buck!!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice Deer, and 180# is a very good weight in this area. Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweet Beast for sure! Congrats!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice buck chriscustom... I will be hunting your way at the end of the season around Cape Charles....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice buck!


----------

